# Pregnant male charged with stalking ex-wife...



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 22, 2014)

http://www.azfamily.com/news/Arizona-pregnant-man-charged-with-stalking-wife-283506161.html

Lady has her breasts removed, trying to transgender to become a male.  Has given birth to three kids and is pregnant again.  Is caught stalking her/his/its ex-wife.  Do these people really live and breathe amongst us????


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2014)

Yup, they do.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes I read about him a long time ago...and more recently about the stalking thing,...couldn't be more surreal could it?


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't agree with the stalking, but as to the rest; live and let live.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 23, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> http://www.azfamily.com/news/Arizona-pregnant-man-charged-with-stalking-wife-283506161.html
> 
> Lady has her breasts removed, trying to transgender to become a male.  Has given birth to three kids and is pregnant again.  Is caught stalking her/his/its ex-wife.  Do these people really live and breathe amongst us????



Yes, and they vote.


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2014)

It says they booked him into jail....women's section or man's section. And should he continue his stalking and go to jail, where??? 

Is there such a thing as trans gender jail


----------



## Raven (Nov 23, 2014)

I have sympathy for the three innocent children he gave birth to.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 23, 2014)

Exactly Raven. All other issues aside, some people are a hazard to their own children.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

She couldn't be too far along in the transgender process.. if she is still getting pregnanat over and over..  The first step is massive hormonal treatments... If she is still ovulating, she has not taken the testosterone necessary.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 23, 2014)

Then she is not a Male..


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Then she is not a Male..



Gender no longer is defined by "dangling participles", but by the voices in one's head.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Then she is not a Male..



IMO NO.. she is not physically a male. Males cannot get pregnant..    What she thinks she is in her head is another matter.  Also.. no one can change their DNA.. once you carry the XX or the XY chromosome it's for life and it's in every cell of your body.  Surgery and hormonal therapy are cosmetic only.  NOW that does not mean I am against transgenders..  It's their choice what they want to convey to the world.. and because they are human beings they are entitled to the same rights that anyone else has.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

It must be hell to live with and Mommy Nature or God must be held responsible...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> It must be hell to live with and Mommy Nature or God must be held responsible...



Goes without saying... Mommy is ALWAYS responsible..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup, no matter the issue...  nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yup, no matter the issue...  nthego:



I know.... ask my kids!   lol!!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 24, 2014)

Raven said:


> I have sympathy for the three innocent children *he* gave birth to.




SHE!!! SHE!!!!!  only SHE can give birth.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> SHE!!! SHE!!!!!  only SHE can give birth.



So True..she may have taken hormones..had her breasts removed..but she still must have periods in order to become pregnant..and a womb for the baby to grow..

He.. is definitely a SHE!!


----------



## Raven (Nov 24, 2014)

So do the children call him/her Daddy or Mommie?


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

I am sure they will not be confused..until they know better..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

Raven said:


> So do the children call him/her Daddy or Mommie?



Dommy or Maddy


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 24, 2014)

Raven said:


> So do the children call him/her Daddy or Mommie?



How about a FREAK.


----------

